# carpenter ant help



## welderman85 (Feb 17, 2014)

hello all. while cleaning in my barn today I came across a bunch of frass. I didn't see any ants but it was only 38 out. I don't co to this aera often so it could have been then for a while. when I looked at it closer it was white foam. it was under a door I never use. once notice this I went into a panic and started looking other places I found a hole in the door frame and a some other spots in the frame where the were digging. I didn't notice any damage to the other wood just the door and frame. Now its late fall in Michigan and its getting cold so I think they go dorment but what do I do. I have never delt with these types of issues before. thank you


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bump.....


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Get some Terro liquid ant killer, put a few drops onto small 2" pieces of cardboard near the area that you suspect they are at or that they travel through. Sooner or later they'll find it, start drinking it and go back to the nest telling the rest. The workers will come and drink as well and bring it back to the nest, feeding it to the babies. Before you know it the colony is dead. Now if they've already gone underground for the winter you may have to wait till spring. I've used Terro on three separate occasions and after two weeks there are no traces of ants, where there were many before. Great stuff. 

http://www.terro.com/terro-liquid-ant-killer


----------

